# Greek Islands



## 104077 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya Everybody. We are new to this sight although not new to motorhoming. We've done a bit in the UK and in Europe. Our love of motorhoming only began 7 years ago when we hired a motorhome to honeymoon across the Rocky Mountains in Canada! WOW! No RVs allowed here. What's an RV we said as we parked up in a car park in Banff!! Could have died with embarrasment. All part of the learning curb! 

Next year we are planning to do a lot more travelling in Europe and eventually want to meet up with friends on the Greek Island of Zante. Has anyone done this and can give us some advice on the best campsites in Italy and which ferries to catch to get to our final destination. Is it advisable to book them for that time of year and what is the costing roughly? Would appreciate as much help as poss. We are starting our journey beginning of August.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sasy - welcome and what a fantastic way to get into MHing!

Sorry can't offer any expertise on getting to Greek islands as we do France every year and don't seem to get any further in over 6 weeks away!

Someone will be along soon to give practical advice.

Best of luck with your planning and journey.

Sue


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, we went to corfu last year and then to the mainland and down on the peloponnese. very easy on the ferries from brindisi or bari, good value and you can camp on deck with hookup!! driving in greece is a bit hairy sometimes with people overtaking on blind bends and the like but you get used to it quite quickly. people are great as well, really friendly. probably be a good idea to book , i think the first two weeks of august are the italian national holidays and they head to greece in droves. we went in june and the ferry was 153 euros one way with hellas ferry lines from brindisi to corfu, but all the ferrys in greece were cheap to what we pay back here. hope this helps seanoo


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sasy said:


> Hiya Everybody. We are new to this sight although not new to motorhoming. We've done a bit in the UK and in Europe. Our love of motorhoming only began 7 years ago when we hired a motorhome to honeymoon across the Rocky Mountains in Canada! WOW! No RVs allowed here. What's an RV we said as we parked up in a car park in Banff!! Could have died with embarrasment. All part of the learning curb!
> 
> Next year we are planning to do a lot more travelling in Europe and eventually want to meet up with friends on the Greek Island of Zante. Has anyone done this and can give us some advice on the best campsites in Italy and which ferries to catch to get to our final destination. Is it advisable to book them for that time of year and what is the costing roughly? Would appreciate as much help as poss. We are starting our journey beginning of August.


Hi Sasy,

Welcome to Facts.

Zante is also known as Zakynthos, if you PM me an E mail address I send you some info that will get you started.

Regards

Don


----------

